

My mom's laptop crashed. 30 seconds later, an Indian man calls our house - tuxychandru
http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/fj8m6/my_moms_laptop_crashed_30_seconds_later_an_indian/

======
nathanb
For those too lazy to read the comment thread, here's a sample:

> It could be some other trojan... No reason to think that it is Zeus
> really...

>> "Ma'am, we've reason to believe you've a wooden horse in your home"

>>> We've traced the call and IT'S COMING FROM INSIDE THE HORSE.

~~~
bhousel
People too lazy to read don't hang out here.

